# vibration during WOT at high RPM



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Here is the deal, got a Vibration from the transmission which I thought was the drive shaft and or the axles during WOT, The vibration comes up through the shifter to the point I can barely hold on to it. Now, If i am in 3rd and top out at 4500+ rpm the vibration is there and strong, I dpress the clutch pedal, RPM's drop and vibration goes away. Tranny oil was clean and no metal or discoloration. Possible Clutch misalignment? the started a few months back and has gradually gotten worse. Can the clutch get out of alignment??? This is not related to the accident back in February I have put 6000 Miles on the car since then and It has been fine. Again, this just started. Any suggestions??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The clutch can't get out of alignment, but it can break and get off balance. Usually parts come flying out and it's non-operatable afterword if that happens.
Are you sure the vibration isn't in the motor? Is it possible the motor is dropping a cylinder under WOT? Would indicate like a spark plug or wire going bad. Just a thought.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

could be a trans issue, but it could also be a driveline issue. 

If you wanted to bring the car up on Monday i can take a look at it.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Wont be able to bring the car up I got a really busy work schedual, But I did check the fluid and it was clean and clear of filings. again, once the clutch is in, it goes away at any speed.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Update....
after being asked never to come back the dealer I bought the car from ever again, I found a alternative in Cheshire, CT. Richard Chevrolet. The Waterbury, CT. dealer Lhomann Chevrolet, think they are the best. NOT! Lhomann told me the vibration was my tires. and my aftermarket shifter. Yes i lost my temper. Richard Chevrolet is where I had the body work done after my little accident on Feb. 1. Pictures are under profile if you havent seen them. After having Steve go through the car with a vibration analizer, he found that most of the vibration was the rear of the driveshaft at the pinion yolk. I torqued it a bit much and it was a bit off center. replacing it corrected 80% of the problem. He still didn't like it and decided to go into it further. He found that the input shaft to the transmission was run out laterally, by approx .5 of a degree. I'm now getting the transmission overhauled under the extended warranty. He advised me that hard launches on with good traction is the biggest problem with these cars. He works on most of the GM performace vehicles. the input shafts on the 05 tremic are weak but were upgraded on the 06's. he also said the driveshafts are crap on our cars and need to be upgraded if we are going to be racing these cars. I'll have her back this week, only to take it off the road in 30 days and install the cam.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That just doesn't seem right, does it?? You don't have that many MODs and there are guys at the track with alot more HP and this is the first I've heard of either proplem. Maybe when they do the tranny they'll update the imput shaft with the `06 one? The fact it's covered is awesome.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Tell me about this vibration analizer plz. Hand held unit? Drive on machine?


----------

